# Songs to sing on a Hayride



## Janis (Oct 30, 2007)

Every year, we take a hayride on the day after Thanksgiving. 

And every year, we all struggle trying to remember of songs to sing while we tool along. It's a lot of pressure trying to think of songs on the fly! Everyone wnats to join in, but invariably most of us only know the chorus and can't remember anything else!

So this year, I'm going to print out song lyrics for everyone so that we can all sing along!

Any suggestions on good songs for the ride? We range in age from 6 to 77.

Thanks!


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 30, 2007)

Over the River and Through the Woods...............(I know it's not a sleigh etc.)

http://www.ultimatecampresource.com/site/camp-activities/camp-songs.html

Plenty of other camp song web sites.


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 30, 2007)

...Grandma got run over by a reindeer...?  Probably not.

My Family likes "Show me the way to go home"

It doesn't have a very wide vocal range, and you can sing it in a round.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 30, 2007)

Louisiana Hay Ride! I can remember Nanette Fabray singing it in The Band Wagon, but everything beyond the third line is a blur. 


Get goin', Louisiana hayride!
Get goin' we all is ready
Start something Louisiana hayride

No use for calling the road
Oh, I like that sport
Sittin' in the hay
Lovin' it away -- oh, oh
For the time is short
Crack your little whip
Get your little ship to go!
Start something, Louisiana hayride
No foolin', we all is happy
Get goin', Louisiana hayride
No use for calling the road!


----------



## wackymother (Oct 30, 2007)

Also, of course, the Beatles' immortal

Hay Jude


----------



## wackymother (Oct 30, 2007)

From The Pajama Game!

Hey There

Hey there
You with the stars in your eyes
Love's never made a fool of you
You used to be too wise. 

Hey there
You on that high-flying cloud 
Though she won't throw a crumb to you
You think someday she'll come to you. 

Better forget her
Her with her nose in the air
She's got you dancing on a string
Break it and she won't care 

Won't you take this advice
I hand you like a brother
Or are you not seeing things too clear?
Are you too much in love to hear?
Is it all going in one ear
And out the other?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 30, 2007)

How about "MacArthur Park"?? That's a good sing-along.


----------



## BevL (Oct 30, 2007)

Our favourite campfire songs:

Anything by the Irish Rovers - Black Velvet Band and Wasn't that a Party are big favourites

House of the Rising Sun - long story behind that one involving copious amounts of alcohol so maybe skip it for a family hayride!!

Me and Bobby McGee

Absolute non-harmony and must be completely off key - a good time will be had by all.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 30, 2007)

Some of the old favorites come to mind.

Polly Wolly Doodle

Waltzing Matilda

Oh Susana

She'll be Comin Round the Mountain

This Land is Your Land, This land is My land

Yankee Doodle

The Happy Wanderer (I love to go a wandering.....)

Those are a few that come to mind, that I know kids and adults like.

The hayride sounds like fun, can I come along?


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 30, 2007)

How about a recent country hit. "I want to check you for ticks"


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 30, 2007)

The wheels on the wagon (bus) go......  Alice the Camel (especially for those with recent hip replacement-boom,boom,boom)... If You're Happy and you Know It (Clap, stomp).  Ravioli, I love Ravioli. Yes, I have it on my chin! My husband was a scout leader for many years-I have heard them often enough that I can actually remember some of them (don't remind me).


----------



## dmharris (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't have any songs but I want to come along too and is there a square dance afterwards?  That would be the BEST!


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 31, 2007)

Shine on harvest moon
Daisy - bicycle built for two
Yankee Doodle Dandee


----------



## Janis (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions! And for those who have asked so nicely... there's plenty of room for ya! But, it IS in New Hampshire (what better place than New England for a sleigh ride?) - so the weather can be a bit nippy. Bundle up and hop on board.


----------



## gomom (Oct 31, 2007)

By the Light of the Silvery Moon

99 bottles of ?

She'll Be Comin' Around the Mountain

I've Been Working on the Railroad


----------



## Carol C (Oct 31, 2007)

"Baby It's Cold Outside" by Bing Crosby (but maybe it's too risque...plus it's got a call and response lyric that might be a bit complicated...but then again you can always print lyric sheets...half the fun is messing that song up!)


----------



## wackymother (Oct 31, 2007)

On Top of Spaghetti!


----------

